# bearded dragon breeders?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

are there any websites that sell bearded dragons for under liek 70 dollars, i just want a plain beardie not a color morph or anyhting . canj anyone help?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.reptileauction.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sometimes there are some cheap ones at

www.kingsnake.com

Ive seen some at

www.prehistoricpets.com

Heres some for $35

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=51&de=376644


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You're better off going to kingsnake.com. 90% of the stuff sold on reptileauction.com is nasty and sickly. I've had too many problems with misrepresentation, sick animals, and just plain bad business tactics to ever buy anything from anyone that sells on just that medium ever again. People have to pay to sell on Kingsnake so you're more likely to have better luck buying from someone one there.

Breeders I recommend:

Alpha Dragonz
Mystical Dragons
Dragon's Den

I can give you a private list of people to stay away from as well if you're interested.


----------

